# Housing different breeds together?



## annahesser (May 18, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I'm new to this forum and have a quick question. I'm just getting back into pigeons after a break of a couple years (I used to have Birmingham rollers). 

I recently got two pairs of racing homers, and my mom has two pairs of New York flying flights. The flights are currently living outside in a converted chicken coop, while my homers are in large cages inside a barn (one pair per cage). I really want the homers to be able to exercise, so we were wondering if the flights and the homers could all live together in the same coop. Will one of the breeds be aggressive toward the other? If the birds are already paired, will there be much of a risk of crossbreeding? Any info would be appreciated, thanks so much!

Anna


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you put everyone in at the same time they should be able to be housed together. if you only have true pairs they should stick to each other and things should be fine. a few squabbles over nesting spots may happen..but in the long run it should be fine. just make sure you have at least two nesting boxes for each pair. I don't know this for a fact..but I have read if you keep more than two breed together you can have a 10% chance of crossbreeding.


----------



## RingsALLAround (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there! I think with some gradual introduction by caging them next to each other, the transition may be less stressful for the both you and the birds. I would strongly suggest having them be near each other, but without possibility of physical contact. As they slowly start to accept the presence of the new birds, and sharing the same territory, I would let them meet in a large enclosed area so there are escape routes. I'm guessing there will be some dominant territorial behavior at first; pecking and what not. Be present for the introduction, and stand at the ready just in case. However, I highly doubt anything severe would occur. Just make the process stress-free and enjoyable for the birds. Offer small bread treats when the others are near to encourage positive stimuli with the newbies. There's no reason that I can see why they can't be kept together!  Good luck!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would keep them (breeds) seperated when housed. 
When flying, let them fly together, and see (watch) if one becomes more Dominant and wants to breed with the others.
It allways happens.
So if you want to keep them seperated, do it right from the start.
Study all that you can about Pigeons.
When Pigeon breeds mix, they most often revert back twords the original Rock Pigeon.
Breeders will tell you that it is very rare to invent a new breed by accident.
Study.
Now, if you dispose of the eggs, you will not have any crossbreeds.
I would still seperate untill you know what kind you will want to keep.
There are Many Differend kinds of Pigeons.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

ND Cooper said:


> When Pigeon breeds mix, they most often revert back twords the original Rock Pigeon.


Actually that doesn't hold up. First, if neither pigeon is the size or shape of a feral or rock pigeon its not going to get there without great selection. Take crossing a Modena and a jacobin. That will still give you some strange looking "fancy" pigeons. Then you take color into account. Many fancy pigeons carry an assortment of color genes which will not just go away. Getting a small clean blue bar or check just doesn't accrue by chance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because these birds are paired up already I know it will be fine.. I have had several breeds in one loft for years and no one has had a surprise mix yet..and I say yet...it can happen..just not allot. I have frillbacks, jacobin, fairyswallow. the only mixes I got were because a fairy and a jac paired up and I let the eggs hatch. but I have not had same breed pairs have the odd/mutt baby..... yet....lol...


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

So If another cock does breed with a different breed hen, then does the hen have just one egg fertilized from that breeding? Or will there be more than one egg that will hatch out as crosses?

thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Armanitvrs said:


> So If another cock does breed with a different breed hen, then does the hen have just one egg fertilized from that breeding? Or will there be more than one egg that will hatch out as crosses?
> 
> thanks


one egg gets fertilized at a time so yes.. a hen could have one hatchling be from another cock bird other than her true mate. The egg is fertilized right before the shell gets hard.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I actually had a Helmet mate with a red Modena many years ago and the offspring were the spittin image of a common ferral, blue bars and all.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh okay, so it wouldn't be that detrimental if they did cross breed once during the introduction, because you'll only have on mutt, and then after that everything should be find and they should hopefully keep to themselves.


----------

